# VB 2008 Windows Form



## Franz (25 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich benutze VB 2008 und habe einen Windows Form erstellt. Ich möchte aber in dieser Windows Form etwas kontinuierlich berechen lassen. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben.


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2009)

kontinuierlich wird schwer, alle x ms wird einfacher...

stichwort: timer


----------



## StefanK (25 November 2009)

*Man könnte auch..*

...einen Backgroundworker oder einen weiteren Thread anschubsen, das blockiert den Hauptthread (Window) auch nicht.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## georg_demmler (26 November 2009)

Hallo,

dafür gibt es sog. Threads (ist ja schon erwähnt). In den Threads werden unabhängig vom Hauptprogramm weitere Programmteile bearbeiten. Das Hauptprogramm wartet ja eventuell auf eine Eingabe und dabei soll ja der andere Programmteil weiterarbeiten.

Threads werden über spezielle Befehle gestartet und gestoppt (und damit auch die Bearbeitung des entsprechenden Programmteils). Man kann die Bearbeitung auch mit dem "Sleep" Befehl eine gewisse Zeit unterbrechen.

Viel Spass


----------



## RobiHerb (29 November 2009)

*Threads und Timer*

Auch bitte beachten, wenn man rechnet, möchte man wohl auch anzeigen.

Aus Timer Routinen kann man immer auf die GUI zum Anzeigen zugreifen, bei voll ausgebildeten Threads ist das im allgemeinen verboten, da geht es etwas aufwendiger zu.


----------



## StefanK (29 November 2009)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Auch bitte beachten, wenn man rechnet, möchte man wohl auch anzeigen.


 
Das ist richtig, ob Thread oder Backgroundworker ist meistens geschmacksache, hier ein recht gutes Beispiel eines Backgroundworkers mit Parameterübergabe und Rückmeldung: http://www.vbarchiv.net/tipps/details.php?id=1477

Gruß
Stefan


----------

